# Nexus 8 - Vs - Alfine 8



## Chess (5 Sep 2016)

Your thoughts please on the above.
Why the two, if both are good ?
Which is considered the better in terms of reliability ? efficiency ? longevity ? 
The price difference would indicate the Alfine hub to be the better, but I can't see why and is it worth the extra ?
I would be interested to read your thoughts and recommendations on these as well as the others, ( Sturmey Archer ect )
Cheers.


----------



## Goggs (5 Sep 2016)

I'm running a Nexus 8 right now but the Alfine is supposed to be better in every way. Costly though. I can't say I have any problems with my Nexus though but it's relatively new so time will tell.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (5 Sep 2016)

Test rode both when I was buying my Ute bike a few years ago. Both would have done me but the Alfine was just nicer feeling, smoother, crisper & I figured for the length of time I'd be keeping and using the bike the extra cost was worth it spread out for that little edge.

Mine's been bombproof, reliable, still feels sharp ans right, keeps its alignment and once you get the knack after a couple of wheel removals it is simplicity itself to change tyres etc


----------



## Goggs (6 Sep 2016)

I read that on the Sheldon site but I have disc brakes on my Nexus 8-euipped bike.


----------



## Goggs (6 Sep 2016)

Shimano hydraulic disc brake on a Shimano Nexus 8 hub.


----------

